# What are the fees when you want to terminate a rental contract before its term, in Norway ?



## clementdudu (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi,

I'm a foreigner who may move to Norway (or other countries, I'm not sure yet) for a couple of years.

I have no idea at all about how rental contracts work in Norway.

What are the fees when you want to terminate a rental contract before its term in Norway, please ?
Are these fees fixed or proportionally to the length remaining on the contract ?

Thank you very much for your assistance.

Clément


----------



## ZeeC_333 (Sep 12, 2021)

clementdudu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a foreigner who may move to Norway (or other countries, I'm not sure yet) for a couple of years.
> 
> ...


I think it is 2 or 3 months worth of rent usually. My contract states 3 months.


----------

